# Brand New Haulmark Transport Rusting Apart – Poor Quality – Terrible Customer Service



## Armstrong334 (Jul 2, 2014)

I purchased a BRAND NEW Haulmark Trailer last fall.

THIS TRAILER HAS HAULMARK UNDERCOATING!!! The pictures are already a couple of months old and nothing has been done so it’s surly worse now. This trailer has hardly been used. Just sat in the driveway over the winter.

Haulmark Trailer
Model 7x16 Transport

*Problem 1:* Entire bottom is rusting out front to back, creeping up walls I’m sure. I can’t not emphasize this enough…this trailer was undercoated by Haulmark at their Utah Factory.

*Problem 2:* Screws are popping out and the Haulmark stickers are already peeling off.

*Problem 3:* Ramp Door Bar Assembly welded improperly making it very difficult to open and close and rubbing against ramp frame.

Haulmark has done NOTHING to help me with these problems. The dealer I purchased from has been fine and made a lot of effort to help me resolve these issues, but Haulmark has been terrible. I guess they don’t care about their dealers either.

One of the repair shops I had estimate the damages told me it looks like a weld is broken too.

You might want to think twice before considering buying a Haulmark trailer. And for those who don’t know Haulmark is a brand of Universal Trailer the makers of Exiss, Featherlite, Haulmark, Haulmakr Motorcoach, Sooner, and Wells Cargo.

If you want a poorly built, crappy rusted out trailer with terrible customer service and a useless warranty then by all means buy Haulmark. I should have searched the Forums BEFORE I purchased as I could have avoided this disaster – I’m not the only one who has had terrible customer service from Haulmark.

Terrible quality, horrible customer service. Lots of attitude by Haulmark as if for some reason it's my fault I purchased one of their trailers.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

wow that is.. terrible! my 12 year old trailer doesn't look like that.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Haul mark is the worst trailer I've ever seen. 

I had one years ago. If was my first trailer. I got it brand new and it pretty much completely fell apart in 18 months. It wasn't even used for construction purposes. 

I sold it for $800 then got a car mate, then last year got a u.s. Cargo and love it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Haul mark is the worst trailer I've ever seen.
> 
> I had one years ago. If was my first trailer. I got it brand new and it pretty much completely fell apart in 18 months. It wasn't even used for construction purposes.
> 
> I sold it for $800 then got a car mate, then last year got a u.s. Cargo and love it


My 20 year old haulmark is great, except for where I ran into it with another trailer.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My 20 year old haulmark is great, except for where I ran into it with another trailer.



The old ones were good, go compare it to a new one though


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Get some of this www.por15.com and paint over that rust.
Presto! No more rust.

When I first bought this stuff I painted half a wheel rim with it.

It has been something like 13 years that the rim has been sitting out in the weather and the section painted with the por15 still has no rust coming through.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

This thread would see more action if it was moved to "Tools" or "Vehicles"


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Moved.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Not going to defend but we have had Haulmark and featherlite and our complaints are crappy laminate they put on the ceilings. Did have to redo the ramp on a 14 years old 32' but it was tweaked when bought 6 years ago, replayed the plywood core and untweaked it (not easy) no more leakage

factory undercoat is only a deterent if your in a salty or humid area you still need to rince things off. A layer of dirt traps moisture 

I have seen powdercoated race car chassis show signs of "rust" that were not washed


----------

